# Setting up a aquarium (mobile)



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have debating this issue for months so I would like some help. I go to college right now and i currently have a piranha. I have a 20g marineland seaclear eclipse 2. Once my piranha outgrows the tank i am going to return him. I am really thinking that i want to start my first saltwater aquarium after. Maybe start with one ocellaris clownfish?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A small 20 gallon system can make for a good 1st tank. Aragonite sand, 5 lbs live rock, 20-25 pounds dry rock, and a small hang on protein skimmer would make for a very easy system. Be EXTREMELY cautious with your fish selections.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well i was thinking about buying a percula clownfish. Do they need special lighting? I think the lighting from my marineland seaclear eclipse is adequate for it but im not sure. Also since im in college i will have to move my tank to and from my home about 2 a year. Would this still be ok?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> Well i was thinking about buying a percula clownfish. Do they need special lighting? I think the lighting from my marineland seaclear eclipse is adequate for it but im not sure. Also since im in college i will have to move my tank to and from my home about 2 a year. Would this still be ok?


 You don't need a skimmer in a 20g tank, if you do water changes of 10% a week. No, you fish will not need special lighting, they don't require lighting at all, it the corals that need the light. ANd moving a tank that small you will be fine. Your Perc should be ok in there. They don't do much.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok thats very helpful  . If i decide to put live rock in their is that ok to move and also does that need special lighting? Im planning to just try and run a saltwater aquarium through college until i get my own appt or house and then have a much bigger and better aquarium


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

SaltwaterTaylor14 said:


> Ok thats very helpful  . If i decide to put live rock in their is that ok to move and also does that need special lighting? Im planning to just try and run a saltwater aquarium through college until i get my own appt or house and then have a much bigger and better aquarium


 It has a low light requirement, you don't need anything special for the 20g though, as it is not deep enough to require special lights. When moving the tank, remove the rock and put it in a 5 gallon bucket, then put it back when your done, this keeps it from smashing the tank when in transit.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Reefing Madness said:


> You don't need a skimmer in a 20g tank, if you do water changes of 10% a week.


There are many different approaches to this hobby, and I disagree on this point. I would recommend a skimmer. I would also be more inclined to monitor alkalinity levels with a test kit than I would to change water at any specific rate. 

Again, there are different methods. Personally, I would say you don't need to do a 10% water change weekly, but you should instead just purchase a skimmer.  And the overall environment would be more prone to success and easy fishkeeping.


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well thank both of you I will keep both of your suggestions in mind when I start up my first saltwater tank.


----------

